# Question regarding Helmet Sizing/Fit



## PAT-Platoon (6 Feb 2007)

When I was first issued my helmet, I assumed that they were all the same size and it was supposed to be a bit large. After some further review, of pictures of other CF personnel and seeing other personnel in my unit, I have come to the possible conclusion that my helmet is too large. Now, why don't I simply go to my RQ or my MCPL and ask him, I can answer that. I want to actually know if it's a big thing to worry about, and if I can actually trade one in. Is there any point in sticking my neck out asking a question that could sound petty when a helmet replacement is very unlikely? If it changes anything, I am in the Reserves.

Finally, does anyone have good high quality frontal pictures of CF personnel wearing a properly sized helmet? It would help quell any worries I have with the sizing and whether or not it is in fact too large or I am just being picky. I searched for "helmet sizing" and "helmet fit" but could not find any information.

Thanks for any help.

EDIT: After further review I believe that Uniforms may not be the proper sub-forum for this question, if this is the case would a moderator kindly move this to the proper forum?


----------



## MJP (6 Feb 2007)

It is a big worry especially if you are going to deploy, do live fire training or go to the range with an improperly fitting helmet.  Things can happen and before you know it an accident that could have been prevented happens.  Seek out you CoC help with finding out if your helmet is the right size is for you.  Ask to go to clothing stores and try on the various sizes to make sure yours fits.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2007)

IIRC the helmet is designed to have certain clearances around your head in order to provide the designed balistic protection.  It is important that you have the right size. Like MJP said, get your CoC involved if needed but this is just a matter of going to clothing stores and exchanging it for the proper size.  I remember when they were first issued, clothing stores had a sizing thingy for that.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2007)

We are all, of course, taking into consideration that you have adjusted the straps and interior webbing for a better fit and it still doesn't fit right.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2007)

No need to go to Clothing Stores just go to your units QM and ask for a smaller size.


----------



## KevinB (6 Feb 2007)

When we first where issued them - they had a sizing band for it.

  IIRC the box the come in has some sort of sizing hole in it...


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> No need to go to Clothing Stores just go to your units QM and ask for a smaller size.



I'm guessing by his username, that he is on PAT platoon and thus doesnt have a unit QM.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Feb 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I'm guessing by his username, that he is on PAT platoon and thus doesnt have a unit QM.



Missed that completely :cheers:


----------



## MJP (6 Feb 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I'm guessing by his username, that he is on PAT platoon and thus doesnt have a unit QM.



Besides most units in the Reg Force (read the ones I've been to) don't carry helmets in the QM/RQ.  Clothing is the place to go in any case as they have that sizing cardboard jazzy thingy.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Feb 2007)

MJP said:
			
		

> Besides most units in the Reg Force (read the ones I've been to) don't carry helmets in the QM/RQ.



thats been my experience as well.......


----------



## beach_bum (7 Feb 2007)

PAT-Platoon said:
			
		

> If it changes anything, I am in the Reserves.



He's not in the Reg F.


----------



## KevinB (7 Feb 2007)

WTF does a reserve unit have people in a PAT platoon for?


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Feb 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> WTF does a reserve unit have people in a PAT platoon for?



I've seen some Res units do it with people who are sworn in, awaiting BMQ. They teach them some basic drill, dress, deportment, do PT, that kind of thing.

Probably so that the people don't go NES before they start their basics.


----------



## chrisf (7 Feb 2007)

PAT-Platoon said:
			
		

> Finally, does anyone have good high quality frontal pictures of CF personnel wearing a properly sized helmet? It would help quell any worries I have with the sizing and whether or not it is in fact too large or I am just being picky. I searched for "helmet sizing" and "helmet fit" but could not find any information.



If it doesn't fit, you need to get the right size that does fit. Best bet, go back to your QM, and ask to try on a different size helmet (There's either 2 or 3 size, can't remember, all I know is I wear size freakin' huge). They should be more then happy to oblige.

Regarding the sizing thing, there's a punch out on the top of the card board boxes the helmets come in, with two (three?) cardboard rings.

To know if it fits right? Don't worry about pictures, put the helmet on your head. Shake your head. It shouldn't wobble around. It should stay in place, without being uncomfortably tight.

And finally, you'll soon start to hear "there's no such thing as a stupid question" on a regular basis. If you don't know somthing, like if your helmet doesn't fit right, that's why your supervisors are there. Don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Feb 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I've seen some Res units do it with people who are sworn in, awaiting BMQ. They teach them some basic drill, dress, deportment, do PT, that kind of thing.
> 
> Probably so that the people don't go NES before they start their basics.



We had something similar in our HQ Sqn.  They were given some drill, etc while waiting for course to start.  There was a few years where we didn't have BMQs run at the unit level, and when you told interested folks that they would start training in June in Gagetown, but it was only September, well, we lost some people because we couldn't employ them at all.  They lost interest in the following 7 months and found part time employment elsewhere, like the Naval Reserve down the road, in one case.


----------



## Franko (8 Feb 2007)

Well, this one has been answered in spades.

Let the CoC know about it and get it sorted out.

If anyone has anything to add PM a mod or PM the originator of the thread.

Regards

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

